# MicroDrone..!



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

Hi, I dont know if any of you regualrly read the Daily Mail, but if had on Tuesday you would have seen this cool contraption..much similar to some of the gadgets on www.firebox.com





Officially classed as toys, these remote control drones are battery-operated and include CCTV cameras, autopilot and GPS. The police are now starting to use these in London for use in crowd control, and for when human access is deemed too dangerous.

Measuring 2ft across, flight speed of 15mph and a max operating range of 500yards (i dont know what that is in good 'ol metres) and the only clue to thier presence is a soft whirring sound. The officier in charge wears a headset which broadcasts the images from the drone directly to special goggles so he 'sees' what the drone does.

Anyway, i thought this could be on some interest to you..maybe it makes you think about the need for new technology in the 'fight againt crime', or maybe not  Do we have any officers here?

More information here, theres even a video!  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/arti...in_page_id=1770

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## robo mantis (May 23, 2007)

can the public buy them :? i want one


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

If you'vegot £10-15,000 lying around, then yes.


----------



## robo mantis (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Ian (May 23, 2007)

Yep, saw an article on the news!

If they think this is ever going to help society...then god help THEM.


----------



## OGIGA (May 23, 2007)

Oh, I saw this helicopter thing introduced years ago when I used to read about computer stuff all the time. I think it's awesome and it's more awesome if I can see what it can see. As long as the corrupt police don't get this, I don't mind the normal ones getting it.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

I could help think it would encourage new anti-police movements; imagine gangs of thugs getting these and dogfighting with the police ones, like maybe drop lots of dirty needles on groups of police


----------



## randyardvark (May 24, 2007)

> Yep, saw an article on the news!If they think this is ever going to help society...then god help THEM.


nah they just wanted tax payers to buy them new toys

sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## OGIGA (May 24, 2007)

Haha, it is true that taxpayers are the ones who end up paying for it.


----------

